# Απολαύστε το



## nickel (May 16, 2008)

Έχουμε ένα στρυφνό ρήμα από αυτά που έχουν πια μουμιοποιηθεί και δεν λέμε να κλείσουμε τη σαρκοφάγο να το αφήσουμε να αναπαυθεί εν ειρήνη, αλλά κάθε τόσο το σέρνουμε αποδώ κι αποκεί, πάντα με τον κίνδυνο να μας φύγει από τα χέρια και να γίνει θρύψαλα. Αναφέρομαι στο ρήμα «*απολαύω*», που έχει γίνει ένα μπέρδεμα αλλόκοτο, ένα σύμπλεγμα λαοκοώντειο, με το «*απολαμβάνω*», εκεί που ούτε κοινή καταγωγή έχουν ούτε την ίδια σημασία ούτε την ίδια σύνταξη. Υποτίθεται ότι σήμερα «απολαμβάνουμε το φαγητό μας» και «απολαύουμε τιμών», αλλά χτες «απολαύσαμε το φαγητό μας» και τις τιμές τρέχα γύρευε τι τις κάναμε.

Το «απολαύει εκτιμήσεως» το καταλαβαίνω — ταριχευμένο, στην κονσερβούλα του, την ανοίγεις και μυρίζει σαν ρέγκα. Τα «απολαύει εκτίμησης» και «απολαμβάνει εκτίμησης» δεν τα καταλαβαίνω, είναι λίγο μπάσταρδα και τα δύο. Το «απολαμβάνει την εκτίμηση» το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά μόνο όπως απολαμβάνει κανείς το μουσακά.

Λένε διάφορα τα λεξικά. Γράφει το ΛΚΝ:
*απολαύω* [apolávo] P αόρ. απήλαυσα, απαρέμφ. απολαύσει : (κυρ. σε λόγ. εκφορές με γεν.) κατέχω, διαθέτω κάποιο πλεονέκτημα ή αγαθό: Απολαύει ιδιαίτερων προνομίων. ~ μεγάλης υπολήψεως / εμπιστοσύνης, με υπολήπτονται, με σέβονται πολύ.

Αν γράψω «απήλαυσε μεγάλης υπολήψεως κατά τη δεκαετία του 1950», νομίζω, είμαι σίγουρος, ότι θα σηκωθεί το πληκτρολόγιό μου και θα με βαράει.

Και ο παρατατικός;
…έχοντας υπόψη ότι ο ΧΧΧ απολαύει στην επικράτεια των υπολοίπων κρατών μελών ασυλίας έναντι κάθε μέτρου κρατήσεως και κάθε δικαστικής δίωξης…
…έχοντας υπόψη ότι ο ΧΧΧ απόλαυε της ασυλίας αυτής κατά το χρόνο τέλεσης της πράξης…

Άρα: _Αν η κυβέρνηση δεν απόλαυε της εμπιστοσύνης της Βουλής, θα αναγκαζόταν να προκηρύξει εκλογές._
(Αν της φύγουν δύο βουλευτές, θα πούμε: Όσης εμπιστοσύνης απήλαυσε, απηύλασε. Αυτό ήταν, ως εδώ. Όλες οι απολαύσεις έχουν ένα τέλος.)

Λέει επίσης το ΛΚΝ, στο απολαμβάνω:
(λόγ., με γεν.) απολαμβάνω τιμών / σεβασμού / εμπιστοσύνης κ.ά., με τιμούν, με σέβονται, με εμπιστεύονται κ.ά.

Κάτι θα ξέρει. Μπορεί να γράφει το ΛΝΕΓ «Η χρήση "απολαμβάνει της εμπιστοσύνης" δεν πρέπει να προτιμάται έναντι του "απολαύει της εμπιστοσύνης", αλλά άλλη γνώμη έχουν στο διαδίκτυο (1.900 από το πρώτο, 30 από το δεύτερο). Από την άλλη, 1.300 λένε ότι «απολαμβάνει την εμπιστοσύνη».

Λοιπόν, ας μη γελιόμαστε: Το «απολαύω» είναι πια ξένο, το «απολαμβάνω + γενική» αστείο, το «απολαμβάνω + αιτιατική» καλό για το μουσακά και τον έρωτα. Ας βρούμε στις διατυπώσεις μας άλλα ρήματα να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας.

_Η κυβέρνηση έχει την εμπιστοσύνη / διαθέτει την εμπιστοσύνη / περιβάλλεται με την εμπιστοσύνη / διατηρεί την εμπιστοσύνη της Βουλής_ (σιγά σιγά ας λέμε χαίρετε και σ' εκείνο το «χαίρει της εμπιστοσύνης» — ό,τι χάρηκε χάρηκε).

Για την έκπτωση μπορούμε να πούμε «δικαιούται έκπτωση» (όχι ότι είναι κανένα εξαιρετικά ευέλικτο ρήμα ετούτο) ή ό,τι πιο απλό βολεύει στη σύνταξη.

Γενικότερα, αυτά τα γλωσσικά βαρίδια που μόνο τρικλοποδιές ξέρουν να μας βάζουν, ας τα πετάμε από πάνω μας, για να περπατάμε με μεγαλύτερη σιγουριά και άνεση. Απολαύστε το.


----------



## sarant (May 16, 2008)

Πολύ καλογραμμένο, δεν έχω να προσθέσω σχεδόν τίποτα -ή μάλλον τίποτα απολύτως!


----------



## Zazula (May 16, 2008)

ΟΚ, nickel, το απήλαυσα το υπονοούμενο!


----------



## Elsa (May 16, 2008)

Ευχαριστούμε Nickel! Το απήλαυσα, (αλλά με πρόλαβε το αιλουροειδές)! :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 16, 2008)

Εδώ μάς λες "απολαύστε το" = κλα(ύ)στε το. 
Προβλέπω ότι θα περιφέρεται συνεχώς, γιατί ταιριάζει ατμοσφαιρικά στο μουχλιασμένο περιβάλλον τιμές, υπόληψη, προνόμια, αξιώματα. Απολαύσατε απολαβές.


----------



## Costas (May 23, 2008)

nickel said:


> Λοιπόν, ας μη γελιόμαστε: Το «απολαύω» είναι πια ξένο, το «απολαμβάνω + γενική» αστείο, το «απολαμβάνω + αιτιατική» καλό για το μουσακά και τον έρωτα. Ας βρούμε στις διατυπώσεις μας άλλα ρήματα να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας.
> 
> _Η κυβέρνηση έχει την εμπιστοσύνη / διαθέτει την εμπιστοσύνη / περιβάλλεται με την εμπιστοσύνη / διατηρεί την εμπιστοσύνη της Βουλής_



Συμφωνώ, αλλά έχω να πω ότι δε με χαλάει το "απολαμβάνω + αιτιατική" για θέματα πέραν του μουσακά και του έρωτα, και συγκεκριμένα προκειμένου για την εμπιστοσύνη της βουλής· ότι δηλαδή καλά μου κάθεται το "η κυβέρνηση απολαμβάνει την εμπιστοσύνη της βουλής" ως σχεδόν συνώνυμο (επί το ηδονικότερον) του "η κυβέρνηση έχει/διαθέτει την εμπιστοσύνη της βουλής", τουλάχιστον ως προσωρινή σκιά του θνήσκοντος "απολαύει της εμπιστοσύνης", και ας δείξει το μέλλον αν θα παραμείνει και μετά το θάνατο του φυσικού σώματός της ή αν θα χαθεί και θα μείνουν μόνο τα "έχει/διαθέτει". Δε χάλασε ο κόσμος.


----------



## pkalog (Jun 12, 2013)

Εξαιρετική ανάλυση.
Για να καταλήξουμε όμως, μάλλον πρέπει να καθιερώσουμε στα νεοελληνικά μια κατηγορία "υβριδικών" λέξεων που στους διάφορους χρόνους θα έχουν διαφορετική ρίζα.
Γιατί απολαμβάνω, απόλαυση, απόλαυσα (ή μήπως απήλαυσα) έχουν ακριβώς το ίδιο κύριο νόημα που δηλώνει έντονη (βαθιά) ευχαρίστηση και χρησιμοποιούνται με την εντύπωση του απλού ανθρώπου οτι έχουν την ίδια ρίζα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2014)

Μια μικρή βελτίωση σε πρόσφατη δήλωση του Σύριζα:
«[...] ξεκινούν από την πεποίθηση ότι όλοι οι Έλληνες πολίτες πρέπει να απολαμβάνουν ίσων δικαιωμάτων».
http://www.kathimerini.gr/763620/ar...yleiman-nai-me-apepemyan---ti-apanta-o-syriza

Καλύτερα: «πρέπει να απολαμβάνουν ίσα δικαιώματα».


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2019)

*Επικαιροποίηση (λόγω… επικαιρότητας)*

Τα ρήματα *απολαμβάνω* και *απολαύω* δεν έχουν ετυμολογική συγγένεια και ξεκίνησαν από τα αρχαία χρόνια με διαφορετική σημασία. Πολύ αργότερα έφτασε το _απολαμβάνω_ να παίρνει τη σημερινή κύρια σημασία του, ενώ από το _απολαύω_ πήρε χρόνους (_απήλαυσα, θα απολαύσω_) και παράγωγα (_απόλαυση, απολαυστικός_).

Σήμερα χρησιμοποιούμε το *απολαύω* σε λόγιες διατυπώσεις, με αντικείμενο σε γενική πτώση:
_απολαύει εμπιστοσύνης/προνομίων/υπολήψεως_

Το *απολαμβάνω* ακολουθείται από αιτιατική:
_απολαμβάνουμε τον ήλιο και τη θάλασσα / απόλαυσα τα αστεία του_ (Τα _απόλαυσα_ είναι πια πολύ περισσότερα από τα _απήλαυσα_.)

Τα λεξικά δεν αντιμετωπίζουν με τον ίδιο τρόπο τη χρήση του *απολαμβάνω* στη θέση του *απολαύω*:

Το ΛΝΕΓ θεωρεί καταχρηστική τη χρήση του _απολαμβάνω_ με γενική — την αναφέρει μόνο σε σημείωση.

Το ΧΛΝΓ αναφέρει κι αυτό ως καταχρηστική τη χρήση του _απολαμβάνω_ αντί για _απολαύω_ με αντικείμενο σε γενική ή αιτιατική:
2. (καταχρ.) (+ γεν./αιτ.) απολαύω: _απολαμβάνω την εκτίμηση τον κόσμου/οφέλη. απολαμβάνω προνομίων/τιμών. απολαμβάνει της αγάπης του κόσμου/της προτίμησης του κοινού._

Ωστόσο, στο λήμμα _εμπιστοσύνη_ έχει τη φράση: *απολαμβάνει την εμπιστοσύνη* (κάποιου) & (λόγ.) *απολαμβάνει/χαίρει/απολαύει της (απολύτου) εμπιστοσύνης*: (απαιτ. λεξιλόγ.) τον εμπιστεύεται, τον στηρίζει (πλήρως): _απολαμβάνει την εμπιστοσύνη του κόσμου/πρωθυπουργού_.

Το ΜΗΛΝΕΓ πάλι γράφει:
2) (+γεν. ή +αιτ.) (η σύνταξη με γενική είναι καταχρηστική και γίνεται κατ’ αναλογία προς τη σύνταξη του αρχαίου ελληνικού ρήματος «απολαύω», που συντάσσεται με γενική)​
Φαίνεται λοιπόν ότι ΧΛΝΓ και ΜΗΛΝΕΓ θεωρούν καταχρηστική τη χρήση του _απολαμβάνω_ με αντικείμενο στη γενική, όχι όμως με τη σημασία «είμαι αποδέκτης» και με αντικείμενο στην αιτιατική.

Και ποια είναι η επικαιρότητα; 
Μα η απάντηση του κοσμήτορα της Φιλοσοφικής Σχολής του ΑΠΘ Δημήτρη Μαυροσκούφη σε επιστολή φοιτητών που ζήτησαν εύρυθμη λειτουργία της σχολής. Καταλήγει ο κ. Μαυροσκούφης γράφοντας: «[…] το πανεπιστήμιο ιστορικά βρέθηκε στην πρωτοπορία αγώνων και αλλαγών, τους καρπούς των οποίων σήμερα όλοι και όλες *απολαύουμε*».
https://www.kathimerini.gr/1050448/article/epikairothta/ellada/foithtes-kata-katalhyewn-sto-ap8

Να λοιπόν που, εκεί που προβληματιζόμασταν για το _απολαμβάνω_ που μπαίνει στη θέση του _απολαύω_, να πρέπει να προσέχουμε και για την αντίστροφη… εισπήδηση, το _απολαύω_ στη θέση του _απολαμβάνω_.

Ως προς την ουσία της απάντησης: Κύριε Μαυροσκούφη μου, εκτός από τους άλλους καρπούς των αγώνων που «απολαύουμε», μήπως θα έπρεπε να μπορούν οι φοιτητές να «απολαύουν» και τα μαθήματά τους;


----------



## anepipsogos (Apr 24, 2020)

nickel said:


> Καταλήγει ο κ. Μαυροσκούφης γράφοντας: «[…] το πανεπιστήμιο ιστορικά βρέθηκε στην πρωτοπορία αγώνων και αλλαγών, τους καρπούς των οποίων σήμερα όλοι και όλες *απολαύουμε*».
> Ως προς την ουσία της απάντησης: Κύριε Μαυροσκούφη μου, εκτός από τους άλλους καρπούς των αγώνων που «απολαύουμε», μήπως θα έπρεπε να μπορούν οι φοιτητές να «απολαύουν» και τα μαθήματά τους;



Μια που επανήλθε το παρόν κείμενο στη σημερινή σαραντάκειο επικαιρότητα, ας μου επιτραπούν 2 παρατηρήσεις (που οφείλω στο εξαιρετικό "Λεξικόν των ρημάτων της αττικής πεζογραφίας" του Γ. Παπανικολάου):
α) ο αόριστος "απήλαυσα" δεν θεωρείται και τόσο δόκιμος (μάλλον προήλθε από παρασχηματισμό από το "απήλαυνον/απήλασα)". Ορθότερο το "απέλαυσα".
β)το απολαύω συντάσσεται σπανιότερα και με αιτιατική αντί για γενική: "αξιοί σμικρά απολαύσαι" (Πλάτων, "Φαίδρος")

Μήπως λοιπόν η μαυροσκούφειος φράση απηχεί πλατωνικά του διαβάσματα


----------

